# Flamin' Arrow Wraps



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Taking orders for custom made arrow wraps. These wraps will be machine cut, ensuring each and every one will be perfect. These wraps are cut from 4 year vinyl, which should outlast most of our fletch jobs anyways......

These wraps are available in just about any color you want. If you want a color that is not a common shade, let me know, and I will see what I can come up with. If you are ordering a color that has several common shades (for example: light blue, navy blue, dark blue), make sure you specify in your order.

I am offering these wraps two ways. You can get them with flames on one end or both ends like in the pictures.

I can also offer custom printing on the wraps. At this time, printing will be limited to text, no pictures or graphics. Type what you want printed exactly as you want it on the wrap with capital letters and punctuation where you want it. This can only be offered on the wraps with flames on one end. If you fletch these arrows with 2" blazers, there will be about 1 3/4" of space for text. If you want a specific font, list it also.

These wraps measure 5 1/2 " long. I can custom fit them to any arrow shaft diameter. The standard size will fit the Easton Fatboy shaft perfectly. If ordering these for arrows other than Fatboys, let me know the diameter of your arrow and I will make them to fit. Most manufacturer web sites list the arrow diameter, if you can not find it let me know the make and model and I will see what I can do.

Prices:

1 dozen "Double Flame" in any color $14
1 dozen "Single Flame" in any color $13
Custom text ($.25 per wrap) $3
If paying with pay-pal, please add $.50 to your order.

These prices include shipping to the U.S. If you are outside of the U.S., check with me for additional shipping costs. If you want to order, send me a PM with your name, address, type of wrap, number of dozens, color, and how you are paying. I will accept money orders, also. Please include the specifics of your order with your Money Order.

Send money orders to:
Justin Morgan
512 E. Harding St.
Orleans, IN 47452

Pay-pal payments can be made to [email protected]

If you have any problems with the wraps, contact me and I will be sure to get back with you as soon as I can and take care of the problem.

Thanks,

Justin


----------



## Gripwerks (Apr 11, 2006)

I just received mine. Nice quality wrap. They are even nicer in person than in the pics.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Hope they work well for you. If you have any problems, let me know.

Justin


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

Here is one with text.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

At 5 1/2", how much does each weigh in grains?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

8 grains...:darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

tttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt for the night


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

When do you think you can print designs?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

shovelhead80 said:


> When do you think you can print designs?


PM Sent


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

I recieved my wraps and they are sweet!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## shooter31 (Apr 26, 2004)

Have any pics of a red/black wrap on a camo arrow? I'm trying to find a wrap with red to go with red blazers on an Axis Obsession.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

shooter31 said:


> Have any pics of a red/black wrap on a camo arrow? I'm trying to find a wrap with red to go with red blazers on an Axis Obsession.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

PM Sent

I'm looking for white with flo green flames for Beman ICS 400s and white with flo orange for Axis 340s. Pics?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Purple Lightning Anyone???*

I can do about anything your guys can think of. The guy at the sign shop made up some samples of some stuff. Here are a couple pictures.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Samples.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Just fletched up my wife's arrows. :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Another shot.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

I received my wraps yesterday and put a couple on last night. I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Stabilizer Wrap????*

Stabilizer Wrap Anyone?


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

Stabilizer Wrap Looks Sweet!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

A few things I'm working on. Flames would be cut out of the left hand side. :wink:


----------



## WP_Bowmaster (Oct 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are some different colors of lightning. Bolts can run lengthwise also....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

These might go on my indoor arrows to match my Ovation.......


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=443949

New thread started.....:wink:


----------

